# I miss good sex.



## rainbowbright (Oct 9, 2010)

We've only been married for a little over a year, but the passion has gone out the window already. I spend a lot of time avoiding sex and when I do get in the right frame of mind to go down that road with them...it's a 50/50 hit or miss. Even when it's semi-good...my mind still wonders..about work or chores and my eyes STAY closed. 


Yes, we have a child. Yes, he works a lot of overtime manual labor. Yes, I work full time and go to college. We're tired. We don't have the same bodies we did 4 years ago when we started dating. I didn't expect things to be as wild and passionate as they were back then forever, but to have the satisfaction be gone so soon......::sigh::



Is this really what I have to look forward to for the next 60 or so years? What can I do to make it better?


----------



## Parrothead (Jul 4, 2011)

rainbowbright said:


> Yes, we have a child. Yes, he works a lot of overtime manual labor. Yes, I work full time and go to college. We're tired.


Wait until you get to be 65. Mrs. Parrothead and I only did it 3 times this weekend. We would have done it four times but fell asleep.

I know you don't believe it but it's the truth. The point is, it doesn't have to be the way you described.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Have you tried just doing what you want to do in bed? Just go apeshet crazy? lolll I ask because my husband was gentle with me in the beginning of us and I was a little too nervous to do what I wanted because I thought he was just vanilla.

The sex was good, but he was and is sooo sexy...it can't just be vanilla 

So one night I did everything I like, but to him. It left him breathless and our sex has been amazing since.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

ME Too!


----------



## JRiZZY (Aug 11, 2011)

I am in the same boat. My husband and I have been together for 6 years, married for 3 months. There is absolutely no passion. Kissing usually grosses me out. It used to be so intense. We would go at it all the time. Now sex is usually planned and I could care less if we have it or not.  It makes me wonder if I am still in love with him?


----------



## nada (Aug 20, 2011)

JRiZZY said:


> I am in the same boat. My husband and I have been together for 6 years, married for 3 months. There is absolutely no passion. Kissing usually grosses me out. It used to be so intense. We would go at it all the time. Now sex is usually planned and I could care less if we have it or not.  It makes me wonder if I am still in love with him?


I have heard that most men suck in bed. Maybe this is just the way of life when you have small children?


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

Before H and I got married the sex was plentiful and fun but as soon as we got married he was too tired, too busy, etc. And that was before our child. But I talked to him about it told him I was not satisfied and if he wasn't going to try to work this out then it was going to be a boring marriage(just my honest opinion) anyway things got better then I had our baby and things slowed down but when we do get a chance we try to make the most of it. Have you tried just talking to him about it? Maybe arrange some alone time? Have someone watch the kiddos and reconnect yourselves on that intimate level would be my best advice to give you. I wish you luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nada (Aug 20, 2011)

Confused_and_bitter said:


> Before H and I got married the sex was plentiful and fun but as soon as we got married he was too tired, too busy, etc. And that was before our child. But I talked to him about it told him I was not satisfied and if he wasn't going to try to work this out then it was going to be a boring marriage(just my honest opinion) anyway things got better then I had our baby and things slowed down but when we do get a chance we try to make the most of it. Have you tried just talking to him about it? Maybe arrange some alone time? Have someone watch the kiddos and reconnect yourselves on that intimate level would be my best advice to give you. I wish you luck!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



It is important to set aside time for eachother, time to be a couple, to do fun stuff together. If you run your family life as 'just' a family and forget that you also are a couple, then it is going to be more challenging to stay together as a family.


----------

